# Male vs Female



## 67124 (Aug 15, 2016)

Can anyone speak to the difference in temperament (if any) between male and female vizslas? 

I've only had a female vizsla (though males of other breeds), and have heard mixed things from breeders and books about there being a difference in temperament between the sexes. Are females generally more obedient/easier and quicker to mature? Or is this not really the case?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Personally I think the females do mature a little faster. But I just love the males acting like a clown even when they are older. They are just as smart, and learn just as fast, but stay a little pup at heart.


----------



## 67124 (Aug 15, 2016)

Do you find the males to be harder to train and/or less obedient?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Not really.
Thats more of a individual pup thing, not a male/female difference.


----------

